# Very Cute Book About a Cat



## tanyuh (Jun 7, 2003)

My english teacher recommended me a great book about a cat. It is a "Young Adult" book but she recommended it to me anyway because it is a great story!

It is called "Time Cat" by Lloyd Alexander. It is about a talking, time travelling cat named Gareth. He travels through history with a young boy named Jason and as the story goes on, you get a mini history lesson as well! It is great for all ages (I just read it and I'm gonna be 26 on Sept. 28 and I loved it) but you'll find it in the young adult section.

Enjoy!
tanyuh


----------



## Majicou (Jun 7, 2003)

That sounds cute. I'll see if they have it at my local library.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

I got to go to the bookstore and get some cat books. That book sounds interesting I love learning about facts and fiction at the same time. :lol:


----------

